#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-06
<fatrixkid24> hey people
<SIR_Taco> hello
<fatrixkid24> so i stoped using ubuntu but im using it thru ssh now
<fatrixkid24> lol 12121212
<fatrixkid24> ;D
<fatrixkid24> peace
<fatrixkid24> exit
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<bregma> Clear and sunny this morning, with a scotch mist on the fields.  I think it's going to be hot.
<BluesKaj> same here, but no mist...not real hot , 26 is predicted... perhaps it's time to set up the a/c .
 * genii-around sips
<willwh> bregma: s'called Harr http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/harr :)
<willwh> < Scot ;)
<bregma> reading that definition, I think I meant Irish mist -- the kind that hovers a few feet above the ground so the little people can frolic at dawn without being seen
<bregma> a Scotch mist is too heavy to get burned off as the sun rises
<bregma> I will ask one of the little people the next time I catch one
<garym> any recommendations for jobs-boards likely to find good ubuntu-savvy server admin people? craigslist hasn't been very helpful
<willwh> garym: <<<<
<willwh> hahaha
<willwh> bregma: nope - not correct
<garym> that's encouraging
<willwh> the very definition of harr owuld be mist that burns off in the sun
<willwh> I'm from Edinburgh - and most mornings you get the harr rolling in off the forth
<willwh> burns off in the sun :)
<bregma> well then, I will stand with my initial position
<bregma> I was in Scotch Corners at the time, too
 * genii-around sips
 * BluesKaj feels foggy today
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-07
 * genii-around sips
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BluesKaj> clouding ober , muggy day on it's way
<BluesKaj> over
<bregma> warm and sunny here
<bregma> threatening clouds go by on occasion, heading for the city I guess
<bregma> going to be hot and humod, I suspect
<BluesKaj> I'm near Georgian Bay-North Channel /Manitoulin..calling for T-stroms and 29 C ..makes for an uncomfortable day outside
<bregma> I'm in the Ottawa Valley, same forecast
<BluesKaj> forecast just changed. ..predicting 31 , muggy and Tstorms ...wonder if I can sqeeze in a BBQ before the late afternoon thunderclouds gather
<bregma> you do not like to BBQ in the rain?  Are you mad?
<bregma> you could bring the BBQ indoors, just remember to disable the CO detectors first
<bregma> dang things keep going off
<BluesKaj> don't use gas .... coals , I can move it into the carport , but that's apita
<dscassel> You'll get CO off of coals too. Anything that burns carbon.
<BluesKaj> dscassel, yeah I'm aware ..I was a labtech in a pulp& paper mill for 32 yrs :)
<dscassel> BluesKaj: You probably know better than me then. :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-08
<dscassel> If somebody sees fatrixkid come online, can you tell him to leave his IRC window open?  I keep missing him.
 * dscassel wishes he'd send me email. Asynchronous communication ftw.
<bregma> haze at sunrise, high of 33 and humid
<bregma> heath warnings in the city
<bregma> _health_ warnings
<bregma> I think I'll need to steal the fan from my daughter's room again
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<s-fox> o/
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-09
<Jeruvy> Go Boston Go!
<BluesKaj> must be a leafs fan
<SIR_Taco> noooo
<SIR_Taco> Vancouver :P
<dscassel> Next week's agenda is up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-06-14
<dscassel> Feel free to add things you'd like to talk about. :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<bregma> it was national turtle egg-laying day yesterday
<bregma> road shoulders make good egg beds
<bregma> but the carnage is ugly
<bregma> the dog likes the crunch texture, though
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-10
<bregma> A quasi-official Ubuntu user survey is at http://is.gd/vnPvog for those interested in feeding back
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<bregma> bladder campion, viper's bugloss, devil's paintbrush and daisies were blooming this morning
<bregma> summer's definitely here
<bregma> deerflies aren;t too bad yet, though
<BluesKaj> clear, cool an crisp here today, north wind , but it beats the rain
<jburkholder1> hi folks
<dscassel> Morning. :)
<genii-around> dscassel: Good morning!
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-11
<s-fox> o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<bregma> deerfly searson has started
<s-fox> Hello
<BluesKaj> some blackfies here and a few 'skitters
<fatrixkid24> hello people
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-12
<billybigrigger> hey all
<billybigrigger> anyone alive tonight?
<bregma> my neighbour's kids, about 1 km away, are having a big loud party with a huge bonfire
<bregma> brings back the days of my youth
<bregma> I hope they all pass out soon
<bregma> I wonder if 6 AM is too early to start cutting wood with a chainsaw tomorrow?
<billybigrigger> nope haha
<billybigrigger> too bad you weren't cutting wood earlier though
<billybigrigger> 1k is pretty far to disturb someone with a chainsaw
<billybigrigger> maybe not though
<bregma> who says I'm limited to operating the saw on my property?
<bregma> 1 kmn is pretty far to disturb someone with a sound system
<billybigrigger> depends on the system :P hehe
<billybigrigger> are they friendly neighbors? just go down there and start drinking all their booze, haha if you have to hear the music you might as well get half snapped too
<bregma> they're my kids' age
<bregma> I can only assume their parents are away
<bregma> if I remember my high school protocols correctly
<bregma> I attended -- and threw -- enough of those parties myself
<billybigrigger> never know these days...parents might not give a fuck
<bregma> true
<bregma> everyone who lives on my road is trash, so you never know
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-05
<kenjy> just wanna share that I got my permanent residence of Canada and now Im able to move to your country
<dscassel> Congrats, kenjy! :D
<dscassel> mimcpher: Are you at the CSC?  I can drop off CDs...
<kenjy> tnks dscassel =)
<willwh> kenjy: sweet :)
<willwh> I am also a permanent resident :)
<kenjy> willwh: thats cool :D, wich part of Canada
<kenjy> which*
<willwh> Victoria, BC
<willwh> (Vancouver island)
<kenjy> willwh: awesome, I will move to Vancouver :D
<willwh> \o/
<mimcpher> dscassel: I am not, but others are
<mimcpher> dscassel: I will be at TON at kwatzlab tonight too (after transit of venus)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-06
<dscassel> mimcpher: Sweet! I dropped the CDs off at lunch...
<LinuxMonkey> good morning fellow ubuntu users :)
<DarwinSurvivor> good morning
<LinuxMonkey> stop following me DarwinSurvivor .lol /me hides
<DarwinSurvivor> lol, I never left!
<LinuxMonkey> I hope that im not working on the 12th
<DarwinSurvivor> what happens on the 1th?
<LinuxMonkey> 12th is the Ubuntu-ca meeting on irc
<DarwinSurvivor> ah
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-07
 * genii-around makes more coffee
 * wylde_ wonders if it's timmies
<genii-around> wylde_: Actually, yes
<wylde_> \o/
 * wylde_ prepares his I.V.
<genii-around> http://imagebin.org/215569
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-08
<LinuxMonkey> ok the webchat works on the monctonlug.ca hehehe by default when they connect they join here and my channel :)
 * genii-around slides LinuxMonkey a Timmies
 * LinuxMonkey gives it to the homeless man around the corner :)
 * LinuxMonkey thanks genii-around for the timmies anyhow.
<genii-around> :-)
<LinuxMonkey> genii-around: check it out :) http://MonctonLUG.ca
<genii-around> LinuxMonkey: Does it accept OpenID login?
 * genii-test sips
<genii-around> Hm
<LinuxMonkey> nope.hahaha
<wylde_> boooo! =P
 * willwh sips
 * willwh throws penguins at genii-around 
<willwh> o/
<genii-around> willwh: Thanks, I'll add them to my collection! http://imagebin.org/215664
 * genii-around slides a delicious mug of coffee over
<willwh> genii-around: this is NSFW without heafdphones: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq7Vj3GMd1M&feature=plcp
<willwh> bloody brilliant though :)
<willwh> swedemason++
<genii-around> Pretty trippy. Reminds me of Max Headroom for some reason.
 * genii-around slides BobJonkman a beverage
<BobJonkman> That would be a fruity tea.  thanx, genii-around!
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Anytime! Sorry I missed the day at Linuxcaffe, I really wanted to go but too busy
<BobJonkman> Happens.  I'm sure I'll be back.
<BobJonkman> Rumour has it that Linuxcaffe is changing hands, and is changing the name to something that isn't Linuxcaffe
<BobJonkman> So, with no Linux theme, it becomes just another trendy neighbourhood cafe.
<genii-around> Hopefully they'll still cater to the nerds
<BobJonkman> The WiFi is staying...
<BobJonkman> If you should meet up with Sammy Lao or anyone else from FreeGeekToronto you can probably get some official Ubuntu 12.04 CDs from them
<genii-around> I talk to Sammy quite often actually
<BobJonkman> I left a handful of CDs at Linuxcaffe, but the guy at the counter said they don't do that any more.  The rack of distros was gone, and Sammy says they took the reference books away a few weeks ago
<genii-around> Bleh, that sucks
<BobJonkman> Sammy was bummed that he missed scooping some of them.
<genii-around> BobJonkman: GTALUG meets at Pho 88 restaurant on Spadina, then later they generally go over to GSU Pub after a couple hours
<BobJonkman> I do want to come out for a GTALUG meeting one of these days.  Long drive to Toronto, tho.
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Colin McGregor at GTALUG is also one of the board members at Toronto Freenet with me, and an Ubuntu supporter
<BobJonkman> genii-around: is Toronto Freenet still doing free mesh wireless?
<genii-around> BobJonkman: We have some equipment up in the office that was purchased for it ( a bunch of Meraki ) but no one has been working on it lately
<BobJonkman> genii-around: I remember reading about an antenna on the Linuxcaffe building.  We talked about that briefly that Sunday, but no-one knew much
<BobJonkman> and now I'm reading about 60 GHz wireless.  Wowzers
<BobJonkman> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/06/7gbps-wireless-transfers-and-streaming-no-router-required/
<genii-around> Cool
<dscassel> BobJonkman (and all): I've got a conflict for next Tuesday's meeting (taking Ellen to Ignite Waterloo...)
<dscassel> How do you feel about moving it out a week?
<BobJonkman> dscassel: There are some great IRC apps for your Android phone :)
<dscassel> That isn't practical for a number of reasons. ^^;
<BobJonkman> dscassel: I'm OK with the 19th.
<BobJonkman> Or we could do it on the 20th, and CoLo the LoCo with UbuntuHour
<genii-around> Hm
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I kinda like the idea of doing it with the Ubuntu Hour, but the hour before the Hour, so it doesn't interfere with socializing.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-09
<BobJonkman> dscassel: Is it official? IRC meeting at 7:00pm on 20 June, IRL with Ubuntu Hour Waterloo?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-10
<johanbr> hmm... "You attempted to reach www.amazon.ca, but the server presented a certificate issued by an entity that is not trusted by your computer's operating system"
<johanbr> that doesn't inspire confidence
<DarwinSurvivor> johanbr: works for me (ubuntu 12.04, freshly installed a week ago). maybe someone mitm'd you!
<johanbr> DarwinSurvivor, I get that intermittently on the checkout page. I think one of their servers has a botched certificate
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-03
<Nanashi> Hey, you guys Canadian?
<Nanashi> Nevermind, I was just looking for explanations... You see, this Canadian member in my group's chat have been paranoid about some sort of laws the past few months.
<Nanashi> <***>  Let's say you have a lolicon friend.  He's done a lot for you, and you know he ain't a criminal, but he starts watching a bunch of Japanese porn DvDs where the actors look like children (even though they're actually over 18.) Kinda "fake" CP. Should I be worried for associating with him?
<genii> This seems like a step in the right direction: http://www.itbusiness.ca/news/crtc-issues-wireless-code-that-caps-roaming-charges-cancellation-fees/35567
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-06
<kryl> hi
#ubuntu-ca 2014-06-08
<locodir-user> Hi All
<locodir-user> please explain me the difference between wine and playonlinux
#ubuntu-ca 2015-06-03
<KYD> hello all
<KYD> hello all
<KYD> Just wondering if there is an Official Ubuntu release with conky and LUA installed. If so, id like to know if you would be interested in a simple but cool conkyrc file.
<KYD> it is in the forums right now asking for help with code. in the Cafe Have a look .
<KYD> thanks for you time
#ubuntu-ca 2018-06-08
<Almo> hello
<Almo> did anyone tried Ubuntu in Lenovo X1 carbon?
#ubuntu-ca 2019-06-04
<Guest6315> Heyy
<Guest6315> Anyone here ?
<Guest6315> GrimSleepless: You there ?
<Guest6315> Hey genii
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee and slides Guest6315 a topped-up mug
<Guest6315> Ohh thanks :)
<Guest6315> Btw it tastes good :P
<Guest6315> Idk wheather non-Canadians can stay here or not
<Guest6315> But i had found that on an average members of my country  has been idle for 6 months
<genii> It's usually fairly quiet in here
<genii> ..also, all are welcome
